# Thomas Cole



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 17, 2007)

Thomas Cole, English Puritan (1627 -- September 16, 1697) was a noted divine who was ejected from his position at Oxford for nonconformity. He contributed four of the Cripplegate Sermons, and wrote _A discourse on imputed righteousness, regeneration, faith, & repentance_; _The incomprehensibleness of imputed righteousness: For justification, by human reason, till enlightned by the spirit of God_; and _Discourses on the Christian Religion_; as well as commended John Faldo's _Quakerism No Christianity_. He is buried in an unmarked grave at Bunhill Fields.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 24, 2007)

Thomas Cole, _How We May Steer an Even Course Between Presumption and Despair_


----------

